# Assault on Black Reach : painted orks



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello,
I painted somepieces of the Black Reach box. If you're interested, you can see them here:

http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=gals&idx=63

Ork Big Boss:









Nobz:









Boyz:








and









Death Kopta:









And Tactic Space Marines:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Sacre bleu et zut alors!

And other french-sounding exclamations of surprise, they are some ,,tres bonnes'' minis my friend, very nice indeed. Especially the kopta, that's lovely.

I love your strange (Epic?) water-carrier tank as well. Very intriguing.

:impressed cyclops:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very well done! But how did you manage to get them done so quickly? k:


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

My minis' dealer gave me the box two weeks ago to paint them for the shop. I used the foundation citadel colors and new washes (they're incredible). 
There is between 15 and 20 hours of paint job for the orks on seven days, and ten hours for the marines in a week-end.

(sorry for my perfectible english)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Bleeding hell, that's some very fast, very _very_ nice painting. I'm impressed, and I think for that, you get some tasty +rep.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

They're very good. How did you do the red for the tail rotor - it looked dirty and grimy as it should do. I looked at some of the other figures in your gallery and they're awesome.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Alariccantonain said:


> My minis' dealer gave me the box two weeks ago to paint them for the shop. I used the foundation citadel colors and new washes (they're incredible).
> There is between 15 and 20 hours of paint job for the orks on seven days, and ten hours for the marines in a week-end.
> 
> (sorry for my perfectible english)


Again..., good work. I am truly impressed.:so_happy:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Man that is some really nice work. THe deffkopta is definately very nicely done. Very inspiring work that will make me want to do mine that well.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cool, especially the big blue 'barnacle'.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

newt_e said:


> They're very good. How did you do the red for the tail rotor - it looked dirty and grimy as it should do. I looked at some of the other figures in your gallery and they're awesome.


I painted the Koptas with a mix of Boltgun Metal and Chaos Black. Badab Black Wash. Some parts in Mechrite Red, like the tail rotor, others in Dheneb Stone, and "draughtboard" in Black & White. After that, I took a big brush to cross a brown juice on the Kopter to dirt it. That's all.


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

you sir are getting rep+ for pure dedication to the hobby and a damn hot paint job on those minis congrats!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hey man love the brood nest and the carriages, and are those orks painted using foundation and washes? cause they look great.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes only Foundation colors, new washes, and Boltgun Metal.
Ork skin: Knarlok green - Gretchin Green Dry Brush - Gryphonne Sepia Wash for Boyz - Devlan Mud Wash for Nobz and Boss.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Very very well done on the paintjob, +rep


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that is fricken awsome. i need those dam washes.
+rep for you man


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My god those are beautiful!!! Incredibly nice work there mate, so so nice. +rep


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic work. I'm impressed with your painting and would love to see more of your work. I've avoided getting the washes, but seeing the results you have with them I may change my mind.

Have some +rep.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

You could see pictures in these galleries:
http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=gals&idx=63
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alariccantonain/

Foundation Colors and new washes are just incredible, what a pleasure to paint thousands miniatures! If you buy these colors and washes, you will sell your soul to Slaanesh!:biggrin:

(All this rep and congratulations in one thread, it's too much! Many thanks! "Heureux de vous faire plaisir")


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

holy crap your rep went high....

man i love those cyclops', lot of work must of gone into them.

yay for wall-e

i also love the detail you pull off, absolutly amazing what you can do


----------

